# 8 - سلسلة مقالات قصيرة عن الروح القدس - ابونا متى المسكين - غضب الروح



## sallymessiha (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلسلة مقالات قصيرة عن الروح القدس ـ أبونا متى المسكين
**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]8*[FONT=&quot]*)
*[/FONT]
_*[FONT=&quot]غضب الروح[/FONT]*_










_[FONT=&quot]"فحل روح الله على شاول عندما سمع هذا الكلام وحمى غضبه جداً." (1صم6:11)[/FONT]_​[FONT=&quot]يوجد غضب بشرى، ويوجد غضب إلهى. غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله، ولا يوافق قصد مشيئته، لأنه من حركة النفس عندما تحقد وتثور لذاتها، ذلك لأنها تستاء من الألم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الغضب المقدس يتفجر من الروح فى القلب، أما غضب الإنسان فينبع من جرح يكون قد أصاب الذات.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندما يحمى غضب الروح فى قلب الإنسان، ينسى نفسه، ويطلب ما لله. وعندما يهيج القلب بالغضب المُفسد، ينسى الإنسان الله، وكل ما هو لله، ولا يذكر إلا نفسه، وما أصاب كرامته.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندما يغضب الله لنفسه، يهتف له الأبرار، لأنه مستحق كرامة ومجداً. وعندما يغضب الإنسان لنفسه، يبكى القديسون، لأن اسم الله يُهان!![/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]فيا روح المسيح، يا من أتيت لكى تقدس كل غرائز طبيعتى لله، قدس غضبى لك، ليمجدك ويخدم برك.[/FONT]_ 
_[FONT=&quot]لقد أتيت لا لكى تهلك بل لتخلص.[/FONT]_ 
_[FONT=&quot]فلا تطفئ شجاعتى، التى تدفعنى للغضب المُفسد، بل اشعلها بروحك لكى تنقاد إلى المتواضعين.[/FONT]_ 
_[FONT=&quot]اسند غضبى، حتى لا يتحيز لنفسى أو "ليوم بشر"، واملك على تسرعى، حتى لا أحكم قبل الوقت، أو أدين، وأنا مديون.[/FONT]_ 
_[FONT=&quot]لا تجعلنى أغضب على خطيئة إنسان أو خطئه، وأنا واقع مثله تحت الحكم!![/FONT]_ 
_[FONT=&quot]أيقظ ضميرى، يا روح الله، حتى لا أحزن على اليقطينة الذابلة، وأنسى المدينة الهالكة، فأغضب لتوافه الأمور، وأنسى عملك العظيم، وجسامة الخدمة!![/FONT]_ 
_[FONT=&quot]تكلم فى قلبى، يا روح الله، حينما تثور طبيعتى فىّ، حتى لا أنطق إلا بكلمات الصخور واليقين، وكل ما يبنى الآخرين؛[/FONT]_ 
_[FONT=&quot]وحينما تشعل غضبى على بيتك وأولادك ومقدساتك وعبادتك وحقك، امنع نفسى من أن تنزل بمستوى الغيرة المقدسة، إلى مستوى الطين والتراب.[/FONT]_


----------

